
HTML/SASS Boilerplate Starter - karsonmadden
I made a HTML, SASS w&#x2F; Gulp, Live Reload, bootstrap starter template on github. Is this a decent way to go about it for static sites? Could I add anything else to make it a little more robust? Thanks.
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;BabbagesCabbages&#x2F;starter-plate
======
alttab
Is there a live demo somewhere, or just the github?

~~~
karsonmadden
Just the github. The live demo would just be the bootstrap starter template.
But you think it would be better to have have pictures and breakdown what it
all does with a info website?

~~~
alttab
Absolutely. The friction here is people have to pull the github, boot it, and
load it into a browser just to see if its what they want. This translates to
not even cloning the repo.

I'd suggest having a live demo that allows people to inspect and play around
with it.

